# Advice on a handgun purchase



## Juggernaut

Tomorrow I am purchasing a handgun and I have narrowed down my choices to a Sig Sauer SP 2022 (.40) or a Glock 17(9mm). Was wondering which you would feel is the better option and why? From what I have read the Sig is not very customizable where as the Glock is, but the sig comes with night sights and a laser. Any advice is appreciated. ::rambo::


----------



## Smitty901

For a first time handgun and for a one gun owner neither would even be on the list.
Sig's over priced and glock way over rated.
Clock started a campaign to put their name all over the internet it is working . But clock in no where near the player in SD handguns it pretends to be.
You need to get out and get weapons in your hand. you are going to spend between 350 an 1000 dollars for a good SD handgun.
No one weapon is prefect for everyone and many have a lot of hype attached to them.


----------



## dwight55

The Glock is perhaps the single most dangerous hand gun ever developed. No safety, . . . trigger can be pulled by virtually anything getting it it's opening.

One owner shot himself in the "posterior", . . . setting down in his car, . . . with a faulty holster. A flap of the holster material pushed the trigger, shot him and his car.

They can be safely handled, true, . . . but so can cobra snakes and rattlers. Most of us shy away from the snakes, . . . and should do the same for Glocks IMHO.

They are especially dangerous around the unknowing, untrained, or children. There is a Youtube for example, of a 4 year old shooting his Arab father during a "celebration". Additionally, just about every time a small child is involved in a shooting, . . . it is a Glock.

I have limited info or experience with Sig weapons, . . . but the limited amount was fairly positive. They seem well made, and the one I shot seemed both reliable and accurate.

If this is your first handgun, . . . I would suggest a Colt, S&W, or Ruger double action revolver, . . . .38 special or .357 mag is a real good starting point for a defensive handgun / first handgun / learner pistol. You will gain invaluable insight into handguns, . . . be far safer than the other two you mentioned, . . . and in the current market, . . . keep it a year or two, . . . you might even make a few bucks when you sell it, . . . if you sell it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## roy

Probably Glock 23 which is mid-sized in .40 S&W. You can also drop O.E.M. .357 Sig barrel in with no modification to give you two calibers. Both use same magazines. Gen 4 Glocks come with magazines.


----------



## Doomsday

dwight55 said:


> The Glock is perhaps the single most dangerous hand gun ever developed. No safety, . . . trigger can be pulled by virtually anything getting it it's opening.
> Dwight


Ever seen a revolver with a safety? Why are they not the most dangerous? Same philosophy, long deliberate trigger pull. Not sure where you are getting your information on how easy it is too accidentally pull a Glock trigger. I'm sure you never owned one.

I own server auto handguns and the Glock 17 is one of my favorites. I have never had a Glock not to go bang when I pull the trigger and I shoot reloads. The Glock is one of the most reliable autos made and this is what you want if you get in a situation where you need it. Also very simple to use, no fumbling in the dark for the safety or trying to remember where the safety is on this particular model. In some situations, seconds count.

If you think a handgun is a tool and not an extension of your manhood. Then the Glock will be one of the most used tools in your tool box. If you need something pretty and flashy then the Glock may not be the gun for you.


----------



## Fuzzee

I would agree that neither the SIG 2022 or the Glock 17 are the greatest pistol for someone's first pistol. I recommend you getting something with a manual safety. Every single person I've helped buy a first pistol over the years has been much happier with a manual safety pistol. Two of my friends, one with a Glock 17 and the other with a Sig 226 still don't like keeping a round in the chamber, which is a bad idea. A firearm that's not loaded can be no better than an expense club if you can't load it. You never know whether you're going to have both hands or the time available too when the time comes either. I still carry a 92FS everyday. I would also recommend sticking with 9mm. It's the most common pistol caliber in use in the USA right now and still the current military issue round with ours and many other militaries. Commonality is a potential plus for the prepper, not a negative. Other pistols you might consider are the Beretta PX4's, the 92FS's, the Ruger P95's, SR9's, and the F&N FNS 9mm's. If you want a more compact pistol for future concealed carry there are solid choices in compacts and sub-compacts too.

Deprecated Browser Error

Ruger® SR9® Centerfire Pistol Models

FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: FNS?-9


----------



## tango

Sig handguns are some of the best made.
Remember Sig passed all the selection tests for adoption as the Military replacement for the 1911. The Baretta was chosen because of politics.
If you want a manual safety, look at the 220SAO, (single action only), it has a manual safety


----------



## Chipper

Glock 17 is an easy choice of the two you mentioned. Cheap mags available everyplace, including 33 rounds. Lots of options to upgrade including carbine conversions. Excellent resale, really easy to sell a used Glock. Don't worry about the lack of a safety. You know to keep your finger off the trigger. I've carried a Glock 20 in 10mm for years and never have had a single problem. This is out working around the farm/woods not just sitting in an apartment.


----------



## paraquack

Everybody has a good argument. If you haven't already held and fired several pistols before making your choice, I'd start all over. Personally, I like the .45 ACP for stopping power. A .40 cal. would be second. Decide on which caliber you want and then find friends with different pistols or go to the gun shop and feel the way they fit your hand. To me, fit is all important when it comes to control of your firearm. A few more days of testing won't kill you. Also a lot of my friends don't like Glocks. I don't have any experience, so take it for what it's worth, zilch! Accessibility and price of ammo should be a concern but on the small side. Glocks seem to have lots of parts available but makes we wonder what's wrong with them? My only requirement is a real lever operated safety.


----------



## Old Man

roy said:


> Probably Glock 23 which is mid-sized in .40 S&W. You can also drop O.E.M. .357 Sig barrel in with no modification to give you two calibers. Both use same magazines. Gen 4 Glocks come with magazines.


I agree with Roy. Glock 23 gen four is the way to go. I have one a like it. I have longwolf .357 sig barrel and a 9mm barrel too! Both work fine in my gen 4 23 model. Now after saying all of that. I perfer 1911's as my first choice, but I am also a old man and that is what I started out with. Hard to teach out dogs new tricks, but again I do like the Glock 23 gen 4.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

1 more Glock vote. And if you polish everything out inside they actually CAN have a nice smooth trigger pull with a clean break! I did my G30 a while back and it's an AWESOME improvement!


----------



## exmilitary

Get the glock 23. Very nice hand gun. 


Dwight55: dont know why you would say that. Any gun is dangerous if misused. This is the reason why we keep our guns locked up.


----------



## PaulS

For someone who has little or no experience with handguns a revolver is the safest gun you can own. The double action trigger pull is long and heavy - not likely to cause ignorant discharges. The revolver is easy to clear and check - one is less likely to leave a round in the gun when the cylinder is open. I have never had a malfunction of any kind with a revolver and I have had fail to return to battery, failure to fire and failure to cycle with autos. With a revolver you dump the fired brass onto the table or the ground at your feet and it is easy to pick up but with an auto I always spent a lot more time finding my brass than I spent shooting it. With a revolver you can load down to any comfort level which allows you to practice shooting better - not more. Even if you don't reload you can fire 38 wadcutters (target practice rounds) in a 357 mag and work your way up to full magnum loads with 38 Special, 38 +P and then 357 mag loads. There is no autoloader that can do that. When a person unfamiliar with guns removes the magazine from their gun it is easy to assume it is unloaded - those unloaded guns kill more people accidentally than any other type. An autoloader encourages rapid fire shooting by novices. It does not encourage slow practiced fire that builds confidence in and improves one's shooting ability.

The revolver is easier to clean and keep clean than any autoloader. 

These are the facts behind a first handgun - without all the hype about "fire power" or number of rounds for a fire-fight. If you want safety, accuracy and skill to be number one on the list of expectations with a first handgun then buy a revolver. My experience says that Ruger is the toughest and longest lasting revolver on the market. It has a transfer bar safety that you don't have to learn to use and they come with an integral lock to make them completely inert - not a feature that I use but it is there. 

A revolver is always a better first handgun for the uninitiated.


----------



## PalmettoTree

What did he get?


----------



## PaulS

Probably a 32 Auto Astra......


----------



## scramble4a5

PaulS said:


> For someone who has little or no experience with handguns a revolver is the safest gun you can own. The double action trigger pull is long and heavy - not likely to cause ignorant discharges. The revolver is easy to clear and check - one is less likely to leave a round in the gun when the cylinder is open. I have never had a malfunction of any kind with a revolver and I have had fail to return to battery, failure to fire and failure to cycle with autos. With a revolver you dump the fired brass onto the table or the ground at your feet and it is easy to pick up but with an auto I always spent a lot more time finding my brass than I spent shooting it. With a revolver you can load down to any comfort level which allows you to practice shooting better - not more. Even if you don't reload you can fire 38 wadcutters (target practice rounds) in a 357 mag and work your way up to full magnum loads with 38 Special, 38 +P and then 357 mag loads. There is no autoloader that can do that. When a person unfamiliar with guns removes the magazine from their gun it is easy to assume it is unloaded - those unloaded guns kill more people accidentally than any other type. An autoloader encourages rapid fire shooting by novices. It does not encourage slow practiced fire that builds confidence in and improves one's shooting ability.
> 
> The revolver is easier to clean and keep clean than any autoloader.
> 
> These are the facts behind a first handgun - without all the hype about "fire power" or number of rounds for a fire-fight. If you want safety, accuracy and skill to be number one on the list of expectations with a first handgun then buy a revolver. My experience says that Ruger is the toughest and longest lasting revolver on the market. It has a transfer bar safety that you don't have to learn to use and they come with an integral lock to make them completely inert - not a feature that I use but it is there.
> 
> A revolver is always a better first handgun for the uninitiated.


I agree and if I had it to do over again this is the route I would have taken. I was smitten by being able to shoot 17 rounds without reloading so I got a Ruger SR9. Don't get me wrong, it is a great gun, but a revolver would be just as good and as stated you can shoot different types of ammo.


----------



## dwight55

Doomsday said:


> Ever seen a revolver with a safety? Why are they not the most dangerous? Same philosophy, long deliberate trigger pull. Not sure where you are getting your information on how easy it is too accidentally pull a Glock trigger. I'm sure you never owned one.
> 
> .


As you have surmised, no I have never owned one, . . . never will. With the trigger pull that a 3 year old can manipulate, . . . I would not have one on the place.

For your information (you apparently don't seem to know this) long trigger pulls on double action revolvers are not condusive to accidental shootings.

The Glock trigger system was fundamental in the shooting in the leg by a New York female officer who jammed her weapon into her holster, and if I remember correctly, catching the trigger on one of her extended fingernails. That would never happen with a Colt Det. Special, . . . a Ruger SP101, . . . or a S&W Chiefs special.

Same scenario with the elderly gentleman who had an old beat up holster, . . . a fold of the holster wound up in the trigger mechanism, . . . shot him in the butt, . . . down through the seat, . . . out the floor of the car IIRC.

You need to step back for a few minutes, . . . put a trigger pull scale on your Glock, . . . then try even a Python, . . . you will find a world of difference, . . . a SAFETY difference.

And, yes, . . . High Standard did for a while make a .22 with a safety.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Montana Rancher

Juggernaut said:


> Tomorrow I am purchasing a handgun and I have narrowed down my choices to a Sig Sauer SP 2022 (.40) or a Glock 17(9mm). Was wondering which you would feel is the better option and why? From what I have read the Sig is not very customizable where as the Glock is, but the sig comes with night sights and a laser. Any advice is appreciated. ::rambo::


I didn't read all the posts, but here is my 2 coppers

Get the Glock, it is the most idiot proof gun out there (which explains why I own that exact model)

It is simple, you load the gun, you pull it out and you pull the trigger and it goes off.

No safeties to worry about, no "snaggy" bumps and ridges to hang up on as you pull it out, it just shoots everytime you pull the trigger (as the trigger is the safety)

Plus IMO 9mm will be more available than .40 unless you plan on raiding a guvment storage site.


----------



## PrepperLite

Juggernaut said:


> Tomorrow I am purchasing a handgun and I have narrowed down my choices to a Sig Sauer SP 2022 (.40) or a Glock 17(9mm). Was wondering which you would feel is the better option and why? From what I have read the Sig is not very customizable where as the Glock is, but the sig comes with night sights and a laser. Any advice is appreciated. ::rambo::


Not sure what you picked but in case you haven't ill pass my 2 cents. I do not have exp with either of the models you listed. I carried a SIG 226 DAK (.40) when stationed in New Orleans as my duty weapon and I didn't particularly care for it as well as most a majority of my station. While I would pass at the range my groups were not as tight as I would have liked and the recoil (lightness of the gun) caused problems with some people transitioning from the 9mm and new / seasoned shooters alike.

I recently purchased a Glock 30 SF (.45) and love it, it has made me a Glock lover for life. Is this a SHTF gun or Defensive gun? 9mm > .40 in my opinion of SHTF because of ammo. I would go for the Glock 17 BUUUUT you are missing the most important thing..... it's all preference. While here is a good start I would take both to the range and put a box or 2 through them. That is how I chose between the 30, 30 SF, 36 .... shot at 10 and 25 feet , took pictures then notes, and later compared them more in depth.

My first handgun was a Taurus PT 92 (9mm) which I still own and will probably never sell. Like another poster stated it has manual safety so that's good, but do you want to be fumbling around with safeties when your life is on the line? My service weapon did not have an external safety and while I never had to fire it in the line of duty I preferred that way.

You have more posts then me on here so i'm sure you realize that while this is a good place to start you should branch out with what people say and fact check it. Most people here can give good input but sometimes they get carried away with statements like " just about every time a small child is involved in a shooting, . . . it is a Glock." without any factual data to back their findings or go off on a tangent about how their gun is the best in the world, your choices are shit, and you should pick what they say or not pick at all.

Good luck on your purchase!
v/r
-KillSwitch


----------



## Doomsday

dwight55 said:


> As you have surmised, no I have never owned one, . . . never will. With the trigger pull that a 3 year old can manipulate, . . . I would not have one on the place.
> 
> For your information (you apparently don't seem to know this) long trigger pulls on double action revolvers are not condusive to accidental shootings.
> 
> The Glock trigger system was fundamental in the shooting in the leg by a New York female officer who jammed her weapon into her holster, and if I remember correctly, catching the trigger on one of her extended fingernails. That would never happen with a Colt Det. Special, . . . a Ruger SP101, . . . or a S&W Chiefs special.
> 
> Same scenario with the elderly gentleman who had an old beat up holster, . . . a fold of the holster wound up in the trigger mechanism, . . . shot him in the butt, . . . down through the seat, . . . out the floor of the car IIRC.
> 
> You need to step back for a few minutes, . . . put a trigger pull scale on your Glock, . . . then try even a Python, . . . you will find a world of difference, . . . a SAFETY difference.
> 
> And, yes, . . . High Standard did for a while make a .22 with a safety.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I get it you don't like Glocks. (Apparently you don't know that Glocks have 3 safeties). The accidental shooting you describe are people doing stupid or unsafe things. There is no substitute for the safety between your ears.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I've never owned a glock. Fro me the most important part of a trigger pull is that it be smooth and the force required relatively linear. This is not the case with revolvers. This is why most people target shooting will cock the hammer when shooting a revolver.

Since I have not fired some brands my experience may not be factual.


----------



## Smitty901

Nothing wrong with a good revolver. And some advantages. I often CC a .38 bodyguard small light but will do the job.
One draw back to double action only revolvers is trigger control for new shooters but you can over come that quickly.
Same applies to autos .
Glocks are bulky they belong in a open carry holster and they are no where near as great as the internet hype.
You want to look at a great easy to carry weapon look at the XDs .45 glock can't even get in that race.
Light thin 100% reliable easy to CC and amazing groups for such a small 45.


----------



## alterego

Buy an American made gun for god sake.

Sig is made here in the USA,

Austria can buy their own.


----------



## Smitty901

alterego said:


> Buy an American made gun for god sake.
> 
> Sig is made here in the USA,
> 
> Austria can buy their own.


 And Ruger . Ruger is so well made they have no warranty ,they just fix any issue you have.
Also Ruger sells more of one model than all the glocks combined ,there is a reason.


----------



## retired guard

I like revolvers(Ruger makes some great ones) and Glocks I don't put my finger on the trigger till I'm ready to fire. My holsters cover the trigger. Simplicity under stress is a must. If you have the self discipline to use the Glock properly go for it. However new to firearms and developing your disciplines and skills a revolver is hard to beat. Going bang every time is another must. A revolver can fail if the failure is ammo related pull the trigger again. Failure to function drills are part of basic training with all autos. How much time are you willing to invest in the limited utility of a handgun make your choice accordingly.


----------



## PrepperLite

To add to my earlier post I have a SIG Mosquito (22LR) and love it, put over 1K rounds through it with only 3 Fail to Fires (which I suspect was the ammo as i pulled the trigger a second time and the round went off) and I think 1 double feed. Overall sound gun.



alterego said:


> Buy an American made gun for god sake.
> 
> Sig is made here in the USA,
> 
> Austria can buy their own.


I'm Looing at my SIG right now and it is made in Germany?


----------



## Cygnus

I own a Glovk in .45 and the ruger P89 in 9mm. Best if both worlds as far as I'm concerned. I bought my Glock with money I received from an auto accident. I still have back problems and my Glock. It's all I have to show from $10k. Lol I bought it back in 92. Before the Internet hype. It has had many rounds fired without any problems. Super easy to clean and reassemble. The Ruger is slightly harder. But I shoot both very well and wouldn't sell either.


----------



## retired guard

KillSwitch said:


> To add to my earlier post I have a SIG Mosquito (22LR) and love it, put over 1K rounds through it with only 3 Fail to Fires (which I suspect was the ammo as i pulled the trigger a second time and the round went off) and I think 1 double feed. Overall sound gun.
> 
> I'm Looing at my SIG right now and it is made in Germany?


My wife has one she loves it. Hers is pink.


----------



## PrepperLite

retired guard said:


> My wife has one she loves it. Hers is pink.











My Girl Friend Loves the Purple one I bought her! ha


----------



## Doc Holliday

My first hand gun was a revolver and I wouldnt have it any other way. It teaches you how to control your finger muscles for a smooth trigger pull where with an auto most people I see at the range are yanking. my second was a 1911 and 3rd was an Springfield XD, that XD is a shooter!!! I have never owned a glock but have held them and they felt like a brick, my friend says they make thinner ones but I'll stick with my XD for a Tupperware gun.


Doc


----------



## Smitty901

Hands guns fall into a wide range of uses.
Large size and large caliber revolvers for hunting ,show and maybe home defense 6 shot 6-8 inch barrel most often (some 4inch)
Midsize revolver CC open carry personal defense and home defense fair selection of calibers 5-6 shot most often barrels 2-4 inch 
Small revolvers 5 shot, short barrel light weight 
Full size auto in a wide range of calibers open carry defense home defense, LE military ect large easy to shoot respectable range. They tend to be heavier built and have higher round count
Compact to mid size auto Wide range of calibers lower number of rounds but in some cases thicker double stacks will go 14-17 rounds.
The single stacks tend to be CC and some open carry. little harder to shoot and shorter range
Sub compacts small light thin not a life time weapon for the most part but well made, lower round count 6-7 often, today a wide range of caliber also even the 3.3 inch 45's work well now.
When comparing one brand or model to another you must keep it in it's class to compare a sub compact 9mm to a full size is a stretch.
I have double stack 14 round 45 nice weapon, shoots great but it is a lead weight why even try to compare it to a XD45 the only thing they have in common is the 45.
You want a handgun? ask why, what will it be used for most of the time, will it be called on to do other duty. When you have that figured out start the home work work of comparing. If you are on a budget buying the wrong weapon can be a costly mistake.
We could get into single action double action or both but that is another thread.

I for one was never impressed with sub compact 45's until I fired the XDS 45 it won me over on the first shot I put 200 down range with and did not want to return it to the owner.


----------



## Nuklhed

I don't know if you've bought it already. 
Ask this question of yourself--what do I want with this gun?
Hi capacity?
Accuracy?
Simplicity?
Revolver or automatic?
Big or small caliber?
Bullet velocity?
What am I going to be shooting at and how far is it?
Size?
Color?
Metal or plastic?
Answer those, it'll narrow down your search.


----------



## Meangreen

Just my 2 cents. I have been issued many firearms over my years in military and law enforcement experience and you wouldn't do wrong with either choice. I love my Glocks and my wife loves her Sig Sauer P226. I say Glocks because I own several. They are a very well made and are safe and they have a KISS simplicity that is great. I think any pistol, don't skimp on quality and buy quality like your life depends on it because it just might. Stay away from the cheap brands and pick up the pistol and if you think "**** ya" it's the right pistol for you. Fit is important! Many people pick up glock and it doesn't fit their hand and others say hell ya. I own everything from WW1 1911's to Glocks and many many revolvers. They all work. My first handgun I carried in law enforcement was a S&W model 10 in .38 Special and I thought I was Wyatt Earp!


----------



## PaulS

Most people I have talked to want the auto - they know nothing about guns but they know they want the auto.
Media popularity plays a big role and once in a while it goes the other way.

My brother bought a Colt - "Combat Commander" - it was "the auto" that he wanted. He bought the gun and two boxes of ammo.

I took him to the range with me as a guest to break in his new gun. Loaded the mag - shoved it into place and pulled the trigger - - BANG and then he pulled the trigger again - - NOTHING! He racked the slide and a loaded round fell to the ground, He pulled the trigger - - BANG. He pulled the trigger again and Nothing!

He went through this process to fire half the cartridges in the mag with the other half being ejected on the ground. I took the gun, loaded a magazine and fired the first round - when I went to fire the second round NOTHING! That was when I noticed the gun was not returning to battery. I kicked the slide forward with my palm and fired another round - - and then kicked the slide to fire the next round and so on for a full mag. I told him I would take it home and see what I could do. He called me later that day to tell me I could have the gun if I bought him a revolver. - I did get him a Ruger revolver and he started shooting it right away. He practiced sight alignment, breath control, and trigger pull and got pretty good with it. After taking the Colt apart and looking at the pieces of the action I was convinced that this gun and all the internal parts missed the entire deburring step in production. I honed the burrs off every piece in that action to remove them. Since it was now "my" gun I fired the rest of one box of ammo through it. It was a lot better but the brass came out looking like it had been stepped on. I took it home, opened up the ejector port, relieved the ejector rod, and belled the magazine well. I installed a tight barrel bushing in it and fit the slide rails to the frame for a "snug" fit in the closed position. Then I disassembled it and dipped the frame in a mild acid solution to remove the "pretty" Colt bluing and Parkerized it.
Oiled it as I assembled it and worked it manually for a couple of hours to make sure it would function before taking it back to the range and shooting another fifty rounds through it. It seemed fine and I got a couple of guys wanting to know where I bought it - I just told them it was a custom gun.
I worked a load up that was shooting 1.5 to 2" groups LEFT HANDED and started working it. I kept it clean and properly lubricated and about every hundred rounds or so it would fail to return to battery. After a couple of months I decide I was tired of chasing brass for a gun I could never completely depend on and took a guy up on a trade. I got a Dillon 550, My turret press, a couple of scales, some die sets, manuals that I didn't already have and a powder measure just like a friend, who was a bench-rest shooter, had. So for the work I did on a $600 gun that I got for a $170 revolver I got a pretty good deal. Maybe all it needed was another 100 or 200 rounds fired through it to make it dependable - maybe it would never be. My brother was happy with the revolver that I told him to get in the first place and I was happy because I sold that Dillon monstrosity for $400 so I figured I was ahead $230 and got all that other reloading gear for free.

That was the best auto I ever owned.


----------



## roy

I love revolvers, mostly S&W, 57, 58, 27, 28, 29, 15, 10, 36, 60, 37, lots. I also like 1911s. I was trying to think if I had ever had a misfire. Can't think of a single one. Current Colt lineup include 70 series Gold Cup and 1991. I have had some misfires with revolvers but mostly (always) due to reloads.

Glocks are good utility guns, not pretty but work good, easy to maintain, pretty cheap.

I guess the gun I carry most is a Seecamp .32.


----------



## tacman605

There is a Youtube for example, of a 4 year old shooting his Arab father during a "celebration".

Well gonna stay out of this one obviously there is a lot of misinformation and opinion's on this one but will say unless there is another video I am not aware of the child shot his father with a Browning Hi Power after the father fired the weapon up in the air and put the gun down on the table without engaging the safety, it had nothing to do with a Glock.


----------



## wtxprepper

I for one will suggest the Springfield xd40 or xd45, essentially the same as a glock but has a grip and trigger safety, so it has the added security of safety and as long as you get a good grip on the gun then you will activate both the safety and every time you pull the trigger it goes boom. they are very reliable and easy to field stripI have both the forementioned and love them both


----------



## tango

There is nothing wrong with Glock handguns. 
There are many parts available because they are so popular, just like 1911's.
Glock's are only unsafe for those who don't practice trigger discipline. 
Ya gotta be smarter than the things you work with---


----------



## Smitty901

OK as much as I do not like glock and will never own another it has nothing to do with them being unsafe. In trained hands they are as safe as any hand gun.
They have issues but safety is not one of them.


----------



## 71Chevrolet

Of the two you mentioned, Glock hands down. So...what did you get?


----------



## Fuzzee

Glock's are the only handgun someone's gone to me, "Yeah, my barrel blew up". Multiple people too.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I guess after five pages, it's easy to see, everyone has their ideas and everyone has their choices. I'd only suggest get a good quality weapon. I personally like an auto with an external trigger, a safety, and a double pull trigger. It's true, I'm sure, in an actual event with the high stress involved, a safety is just one more thing a person has to fumble around with, but then, that is why we need to practice with our weapon, so we are so familiar with our weapon finding the safety is second nature. 
But, it doesn't matter what I prefer, you aren't buying the weapon for me, so as suggested find the one that fits your hand, best of luck.


----------



## jimb1972

For me the deal breaker on the Glock is the inability to shoot lead bullets. I reload and cast my own, and I don't want to buy a barrel for a pistol that already costs more than others that fit me better.


----------



## AquaHull

My Glock shoots lead just fine,with or without the LW barrel. I'm more concerned about the unsupported chamber


----------



## Sr40ken

I'm a big Ruger SR series fan. I have an early SR40 with several thousands rounds through and not one hiccup. It love wild to mild in my reloads. I carry mine everyday all day.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok I own a glock 23, 3 Colt 1911's Govt 70 series, A 1911 A1 Commander and a Colt DBL eagle 90 series all in 45 , I also own 2 44 mags one 629 and one desdert eagle I also own to Springfields an XDM 45 and an XD 9mm I also Have another 1911 Copy in 9mm and a S&w 686 357 mag I shoot all these guns regularly and the Glock 23 is the BIGGEST P>O>S There is no way I would ever own another 
My First Choice for an auto would be a COLT 1911 Officer / Commander / Govt Plenty of parts and smiths and Copies Buy a Colt all the others are just copies 
Second The gun I keep on the night Stand is the 357 WHY you ask the 686 fires everytime you pull the trigger period 
Buy american parts may not be available some day do to import restriction s 
Other than That I really like the capacity of My Springfields 13 for the 45 and 16 for the 9mm


----------



## Juggernaut

First off thank you all for your advice! I love this forum lol

I hope I don't get heat but I ended up purchasing a Smith and Wesson M&P 9 after trying a few handguns out. So far I am very happy with it's performance. What sold me was the way the gun just fit in my hand so nicely. I was told it has the same design (grip) as a 1911. I like the ambidextrous safety and the easily exchangeable grips. The gun came with two magazines and a lifetime warranty from S&W. Only problem was that the mags were a little hard to break in at first actually they still are a bit stiff on the last round but no biggie. The gun came highly recommended by the guys in my area being flaunted as a "competition shooter." I think my only regret is maybe not getting something with a bit more punch. I think for my next purchase I will go with a .40 but I am very happy with the weapon. I am looking into upgrading the trigger and I still can't find any mags for under 100 dollars :shock:


----------



## Boss Dog

Congratulations, M&P's are great guns. Don't sell yourself short on the 9mm. 
9mm is fine for defensive carry purpose as long as you use a good quality ammo with hollow point bullets and in +P loads. 
In a shtf scenario, most any ammo will be good ammo.
Almost all mags are rare and expensive right now. Keep your eyes peeled as Christmas approaches. 
Folks who have over spent and need Christmas or heating money will have stuff for sale soon.


----------

